# What is the strongest cigar you can think of?



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I personally cannot handle that strong of cigars but, I have a friend that seems to not be phased by anything. He laughs at Cain F's and claims he hasnt had a cigar that has made him even near being sick. Since I am mostly a pipe guy I also gave him a large bowl full of Tambolaka (a really strong pipe tobacco) and it did nothing. I am on a mission to make him puke, some friend I am huh :lol: I want to get him back because when I started smoking cigars he gave me an Lx2 for my 2nd cigar, I loved the flavor but it made me super sick. I would like your help to help me complete my mission.

Thanks in advanced for your help.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Try a Graycliff Espresso or Doble Espresso. Or hunt down (if you can) an early release Camacho Coyolar. The newer ones aren't that strong - to me - though they may actually be. The early release of the Coyolar was nicknamed, "Uncle" because it was what strong cigar lovers reportedly said when it debuted. After that, he can try the Joya de Nicaragua Antan~o


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

How about a Puros Indios Chief? May not be the strongest, but it has enough tobacco to make anyone sick.

Or...

Cu-Avana Punisher
LFD DL Digger


----------



## Duxnutz (Mar 27, 2012)

Camacho Triple Maduro. Only cigar to put me on my back! Good though and highly recommended, just have more than a light meal first!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, once I get ahold of a few of these sticks I will have to let you know the results.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 


La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel Gordo 

You get the idea LOL


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

a Zombie from what I have been told.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oliva V double toro.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LFD usually has powerhouse cigars. Cain Straight Ligero gets an honorable mention as well.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think some can handle the more "full bodied" sticks better than others, of which I am one. I've smoked Cain F, JdN Antano, and LFD Double Ligero on an empty stomach with my first cup of coffee in the morning, with no ill effects. I smoke all types but lean more towards med/full, full, extra full bodied sticks.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Have him light up an Oliva V, then get him laughing enough to accidentally inhale...worked for my brother  lol


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I am a inhaler and I'll tell you this, the LFD Digger had me feeling a little weak in the knees and had the 'ol stomach churning at about the 3/4 mark. So much so I had to stop inhaling to finish it off. So I will 2nd or 3rd the vote on the Digger. I have yet to have one with a more potent punch.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks again for all your help guys I ended up ordering an LFD DL 700 biggest size I could find in single sticks, we will see the results hopefully this weekend :evil:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's my baby right there!!! "Go Digger"

8.5X60!!!

Oops sorry the one you got was the 6.5X60... Diggers little baby brother...


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> That's my baby right there!!! "Go Digger"
> 
> 8.5X60!!!


haha I wanted to get ahold of that one but I could only find them by the box, someday I will have to take on that challenge myself, I need to temper myself to cigar leaf first...


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tatuaje Fausto! felt like i was eating a jalapeno pepper in the first third.... It is the ONLY cigar that has ever gave me a head buzz... and i had even just ate a very substantial meal.... To give you an idea, even the prelight draw tickled my nose with spice... It was delicious though.. Very Very well blended TONS of flavor... IMO the Oliva V's and Cains are just medium full compared to the Tat Fausto...


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I remember a long time ago buying a cheap cigar called Cu-Avana Intenso that was just obnoxiously strong with little else to offer, at least the fiver I bought was. I also agree the LFD-DL's are potent (although good).

Surprised someone mentioned Camacho Triple Maduro. Yes, its strong but also very deep, smooth and tasty. That cigar is good and not all about potency. In fact, just picked up a box.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

Well boys, I am looking forward to this weekend...


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

recently, the Tatuaje Fausto and Avion have both kicked my ass. Seeing they are based on the legendary t110, it's not a surprise; very full in body and flavor. MOW Puro Authentico can set you spinning as well. 5 Vegas AAA is another fantastically strong and flavorful smoke.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Scoops said:


> Well boys, I am looking forward to this weekend...


Hoping to kick your ass :lol:


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

For me it has to be the JDN Anatano....but I do have some Tatuaje Fausto's sitting in my humidor calling my name. I hear those are pretty powerful.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Sticks that have made me sweaty, queasy, or hurl:

*Savinelli Rico y Raro (RyR)* - Even smoked on a full stomach, I was sure I was going to see the stromboli I had for lunch.
*Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1972* - the wee Machito got me all sweaty and dizzy on an empty *stomach
Oliva Serie V* - Sneaky, 15 minutes after finishing the cigar, I had to lay down until the head spinning stopped.
*Liga Privada T-52 toro* - smoked too fast during the last quarter of the Super Bowl, and while munching peanuts and Pepsi, I barfed as bad as the Steelers did that night.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Call tobacco plaza on long island. Ask for a 5er of double D's. Strongest cigar I've ever smoked by far and I've smoked everything mentioned so far in this thread.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I love the Cu-avana Punisher. Also the LFD stuff is great. I was gifted a Fausto. Gonna have to give it a go soon. Strong cigars usually don't affect me. Only one that has ever made me a little queasy was a Tat Anarchy.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I said Punisher earlier in the thread, but this is a runner-up - Viaje Skull & Bones MOAB 1st release (short torp) - now I know why Andre made it so short, any longer and smokers might pass out!


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

Just received the cigar from matt as you all know... It is a La Flor Dominicana 700. First thoughts: Holy **** this thing is huge comming in at a hefty 6.5 by 60. It looks like this saturday is going to be my doomsday, Its supposed to be a nice 77 degrees here in Brookings, South Dakota.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

601 la bomba ..... havent had one yet... have one resting though..... but the whole lid of the box is a warning label about not having on an empty stomach and so on.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

kapathy said:


> 601 la bomba ..... havent had one yet... have one resting though..... but the whole lid of the box is a warning label about not having on an empty stomach and so on.


I smoked one of these and followed it with a JdN Antano Dark Corojo on a full stomach and they kicked my a$$. The 601 took me to the edge and the JdN pushed me over. Reminds me that I need to have a sugary beverage nearby when I'm hanging out with my father-in-law.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I love the Cu-avana Punisher. Also the LFD stuff is great. I was gifted a Fausto. Gonna have to give it a go soon. Strong cigars usually don't affect me. Only one that has ever made me a little queasy was a Tat Anarchy.


It's nice to see the Pvinsher get some love. It's a solid smoke with great flavors and construction, albeit with a surprise, but still very enjoyable. The Fausto is friggin great; tons of big flavors and a long finish.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The original Opus X Maduro Phantom from the Forbidden humidor is probably the strongest cigar I've smoked.

Tatuaje DD, LFD DL660, some of the Joya Dark/Double. 

I don't find the Digger on par with the DL660.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Scott smoked the LFD DL 700 down to nothing, the results.....He is a little hungry....the hunt to make him sick continues :frusty:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Tatuaje DD from Tobacco Plaza, its your only hope...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The 601 La Bomba is certainly on the stronger side, but the box "warnings" are just part of the design, I think. They're not strong enough to make me sick, but they definitely get my heart pumping, haha! No sleeping within a few hours of one of those, for sure.

I can generally tolerate stronger bodied cigars. I wouldn't even think to classify the Cain F as 'strong'. I mean, it's stronger than most, but not puke inducing. But I see some people have already brought up the Tatuaje Fausto and this is the cigar I was going to nominate!! You can definitely smell the pepper pre-light, and while it didn't blast me with it on the retrohale, I could certainly feel it in the back of my throat and on my lips as it burned along. I had fully intended to smoke a second cigar after finishing the Fausto but I was so light headed afterwards I knew it'd be a bad idea. Instead, I just sat in my chair for 15 minutes or so after finishing. And this was at the very end of the day after many meals and snacks!! But it was a GREAT cigar, highly recommended. Just be sure to eat first!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

OPUS_X Power Ranger Guaranteed nicotine sickness!
Only Puked twice in my life both times it was a Power Ranger!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

If you want your friend to puke, just give him a Ron Mexico and make him smoke the whole thing


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> If you want your friend to puke, just give him a Ron Mexico and make him smoke the whole thing


No way is a Ron Mexico comming near my mouth haha!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have smoked every cigar mentioned and none of them have made me dizzy. I smoke 4-10 sticks a day since I am in the industry. The only stick that has ever laid me out on a full stomach was the 

Joya de Nicaragua Antoño 1970 Gran Consul. I had to sit for 15 minutes after smoking this one. And that was after a big meal. Oh yeah, and I don't partake in alcohol


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

One cigar never does me in. It's the second stick that causes trouble, especially with lots of retrohaling of both.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Andy - off topic, but: are you partial to any of the shops out here? I like Hoffer's for the beer, Liberty for the selection. Churchills has OK selection and are open late, but Liberty closes at 8pm . Wish I could combine all three!!! Phil is a great guy though (Hoffer's). Love watching and chatting about golf with him on the patio.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

jswaykos said:


> Andy - off topic, but: are you partial to any of the shops out here? I like Hoffer's for the beer, Liberty for the selection. Churchills has OK selection and are open late, but Liberty closes at 8pm . Wish I could combine all three!!! Phil is a great guy though (Hoffer's). Love watching and chatting about golf with him on the patio.


Always. I am doing an event at Captain Hunt on Wed April 11th and Hoffer's on Thursday the 12th 6-10pm. I will have Michael Argenti from Berger & Argenti cigars with me for the events... Come join us...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Always. I am doing an event at Captain Hunt on Wed April 11th and Hoffer's on Thursday the 12th 6-10pm. I will have Michael Argenti from Berger & Argenti cigars with me for the events... Come join us...


I'll try to get to one of the two!! I always push for family outings to Seaport Village so I can sneak in to Captain Hunts. You know, since we're already there


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scoops said:


> No way is a Ron Mexico comming near my mouth haha!


What? Don't be a pansy. A Ron Mexico with a year of rest on it is just as good as an Opus X


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> What? Don't be a pansy. A Ron Mexico with a year of rest on it is just as good as an Opus X


Am I missing a joke here? Seen that reference before, haha.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Am I missing a joke here? Seen that reference before, haha.


Nevermind, I'm an idiot. Sheesh!


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting topic. I regularly smoke La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero cigars, several different sizes. I've been smoking through a box of DL700 (Natural wrapper) as well as the DL Especial Churchill Pigtail (Natural wrapper). I'm not a huge fan of Maduro wrappers, but I have smoked a number of them. I usually don't care for the flavor, and some are bitter (cheaper ones). I have smoked the Comacho Triple Maduro and found it to be a good, smooth cigar, but again, not all tha crazy about Maduro wrappers. I do like Sungrown wrappers, which seem to be a compromise between Natural and Maduro wrappers.

With all that said, the LA Flor Dominicana Digger Maduro sitting in my humidor the last six months kinda scares me, That is a HUGE cigar and so far, I haven't found the occasion or the time to fire it up. I would hate to waste it by not being able to finish it. Hmm....should I cut it in half? That would give me two 4 1/2 x 60 cigars?? :hmm:


Cheers!


Mike T.


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it was a Tatuaje Avion. WAY to strong, had to put it down. My uncle finished it off, he'll smoke anything and even he felt sick. He used to smoke 100 cigarettes a day when he had a convience store. Now he's a black and mild guy, thats how strong it was.. To me anyways.


----------



## BrokenCherokee (Jul 3, 2008)

LFD Double Ligero, Digger, even had an air bender that packed some punch in flavor. I can't comment in the sickening department as I have never gotten sick from a cigar. Looking forward to trying some of these suggestions though! I see a Fausto and La Bomba in my future!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I have smoked every cigar mentioned and none of them have made me dizzy. I smoke 4-10 sticks a day since I am in the industry. The only stick that has ever laid me out on a full stomach was the
> 
> Joya de Nicaragua Antoño 1970 Gran Consul. I had to sit for 15 minutes after smoking this one. And that was after a big meal. Oh yeah, and I don't partake in alcohol


Wow. I _just_ bought a 5er! They are in the freezer for the mandatory 5 day penalty.
Now I'm _really_ looking forward (with a slight bit of trepidation!)!!!!
I knew they were strong, but......ohh can't wait.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Dread said:


> Call tobacco plaza on long island. Ask for a 5er of double D's. Strongest cigar I've ever smoked by far and I've smoked everything mentioned so far in this thread.


who makes it? Is it their house cigar?


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

dav0 said:


> I said Punisher earlier in the thread, but this is a runner-up - Viaje Skull & Bones MOAB 1st release (short torp) - now I know why Andre made it so short, any longer and smokers might pass out!


oh fun. I've got once resting til June...gonna be my B-day stick!


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

doomXsaloon said:


> oh fun. I've got once resting til June...gonna be my B-day stick!


Agree with this one. Also the Super Shot for me.


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

My vote is Tatuaje Avion Fausto... Great bang, heavy maduro ligero kicker


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

doomXsaloon said:


> who makes it? Is it their house cigar?


Don Pepin makes it, its a single shop releaae for Tobacco Plaza through Tatuaje.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

JDM Antano


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Nub 466..... had one back in August and I had to jump up and walk around outside in the fresh air for ten minutes uke:


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

smelvis said:


> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> 
> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel Gordo
> 
> You get the idea LOL


The LFD DL Chiselito, is a power house of a little smoke. But LFD are consistently one of the best STRONG smokes out there


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Old Salty and I both smoked a JdN Antano Grand Consul on Sat during our brew session. For the first third and into the second, we were both thinking it really wasn't all that strong....we'd been mislead, duped, by the hype! I was like, "Yeah, but FOGs on Puff said this one laid them out!"
Then, it began into the final third....whoa, proceed with caution!









I've got a Punisher and MOAB torp put away for another day.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's the dang photo...wouldn't attach before....


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuzzface said:


> I think it was a Tatuaje Avion. WAY to strong, had to put it down. My uncle finished it off, he'll smoke anything and even he felt sick. He used to smoke 100 cigarettes a day when he had a convience store. Now he's a black and mild guy, thats how strong it was.. To me anyways.


*I've just ordered two of these to sample some time in the day when I'm fresh & wide awake...not after a late night dinner when I will be tired! Can't wait to try, based on you guys' statements about this!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Last weekend I made the mistake of smoking a Skull & Bones FOAB on an empty stomach, and right after a workout. It was tasting great, but about half way in my forehead started sweating and it ultimately made me nauseous. I routinely smoke Ruinations under those same conditions, so I'm thinking that's gotta be one potent cigar.


----------



## Zeyphur1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cuavana Punisher (strong cigar with chili pepper on the cap. Buy the biggest. Liga Privada Corona Double (strong, yummy and sooo darn big. Anything with Camacho in the name, stick to Triple Maduro, Coylar Puro, even the Cojoro sticks are strong. And finally Tatuate Fausto (darn strong stick) but get the biggest. The Punisher is the best bet for revenge, but the others will get his attention, and make him your friend for life.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> If you want your friend to puke, just give him a Ron Mexico and make him smoke the whole thing


ound: :clap2:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Camacho Triple Maduro. I haven't smoked a whole lot of cigars, but this one flat out kicked my ass.

It was so good I refused to stop smoking it, but my Lord, I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital. :lol:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

JDN Antano actually put me near the "green" phase and it crept up on me. 


I regularly smoke all the Viaje Skull and Bones , MOAB, FOAB, Mystery, etc and those dont even phase me anymore. There is a tolerance to the nicotine effects that one can build up as time goes on. I state this as I reflect on my early days of smoking cigars and compare the results. I smoke the Camacho Triple Maduro and it has a deep smooth semi sweet flavor that does not impart a huge nicotine "kick" that would make me sick. Just because its named Triple Maduro dont let that fool you. Same with the ATurrent Triple play. Great smokes for the maduro lover!

I now steer clear of anything that starts with JDN. :lol:


----------



## franky6767 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm certainly no expert...but IMO a Joya de Nicaragua 1970 is a pretty strong smoke. You get to drawing down on one of those too hard it will let you know to back off some lol.


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

I am going to try each and every one of these.... That was mentioned in this thread.... Reports coming in a month or so... 

The Cain F a few months ago was my breaking point.. I could not finish the last 3rd of the torpedo... But after the first one.. Every one that I had has not been as strong... Maybe I smoked that one on an empty stomach...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

If none of you have tried it yet, Sean Williams from Primer Mundo just released the La Hermandad. It is certainly full body and full flavor. Check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

The Camacho Triple Maduro is powerful but I think less so than the LFD Double Ligero.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

nobody mentioned the patel bros yet?
or an illusione 68 bombone


J.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

my father #1....and yes..it WILL sneak up on you.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

The JDN 1970 is one of my favorite smokes. But its definitely a cigar that will teach you how to smoke slower. I like that about them.


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> nobody mentioned the patel bros yet?
> or an illusione 68 bombone
> 
> J.


This guy at my lounge just gifted me a illusione 68 bombone last week.. he said it packs a punch and to keep my hat on when i smoke it.. lol.. now you post was just a conformation to me.. imma try it tommorrow..


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

HIM said:


> The JDN 1970 is one of my favorite smokes. But its definitely a cigar that will teach you how to smoke slower. I like that about them.


Agreed. Taught me how to pace myself for sure!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Toscano Il Moro - an Italian monster. I've seen experienced cigar smokers pale after a normal Toscano and this is twice the length and girth (well, not quite...). Love 'em.


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

IF the plan is to get sick, just inhale it deep into your lungs. If you can finish a whole cigar while doing this you can crown yourself the manliest of cigar smokers....

For extra difficulty try to finish the whole thing in under 20 minutes


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> What? Don't be a pansy. A Ron Mexico with a year of rest on it is just as good as an Opus X


But it's gotta be kept at 63.57854543% humidity.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

We are reviewing the Punch Bareknuckle tonight. This thing is not just a hot pepper bomb, it is a pepper nuke! One of the most overpowering cigars I've smoked. More so than the LFD lines.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure why, but I've had Anejos lay me down in the past. Other than that, I would nominate Triple Mad Camacho. I had the Fausto a week ago. Very good smoke!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Tman said:


> Not sure why, but I've had Anejos lay me down in the past.


My first Anejo Shark completely and utterly made me its *****. It was so bad I didn't think the smoke warranted me being as sick as I was. Some are like "this is hs me messed up but it was so good. This time around it was I don't care how it was, I don't feel good.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

mmiller said:


> I personally cannot handle that strong of cigars but, I have a friend that seems to not be phased by anything. He laughs at Cain F's and claims he hasnt had a cigar that has made him even near being sick. Since I am mostly a pipe guy I also gave him a large bowl full of Tambolaka (a really strong pipe tobacco) and it did nothing. I am on a mission to make him puke, some friend I am huh :lol: I want to get him back because when I started smoking cigars he gave me an Lx2 for my 2nd cigar, I loved the flavor but it made me super sick. I would like your help to help me complete my mission.
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your help.


empty stomach, a cocktail or two, and smokiness a FFP in 60-90min... Emphasize the 60 minutes...

Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

OPUS-X Power Ranger :yuck:


----------



## surfbum (Mar 2, 2017)

La Flor Dominicana chisels would be my vote. Padrons 1926 comes close.


----------



## wintergreen (Feb 9, 2017)

I heard about a cigar called the Cu-Avana Punisher which was supposed to be the strongest. Naturally, I tried one. The damn thing has been infused with hot sauce or something like that. I wanted to punch it so I placed my tongue on the cap to slightly moisten it. My tongue burned a little. I smoked it anyway. The first inch or so was terrible, it felt like my mouth was full of black pepper. But after that inch I could finally taste the tobacco and it was just a medium full stogie. The filler did have a heaping helping of ligero, but no where near Cain F, maybe about par with the LFD Double Ligero.

I won't smoke another one because I don't like any non-tobacco favoring in my cigars. But you might want to try one on your friend. I think a lot of people will abandon it during that first inch.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've smoked dozens of punishers They used to be one of my favorites. Not for strength but taste. They start full pepper then end up sweet with leather. Medium strength at most.

They need to be smoked after a slight rest 6 months to a year. They become a very dull smoke, very quick. So DON'T consider aging these. Smoke em up.

I don't think they're infused. Dipped , maybe. But there's nothing in the sticks bio that says either. Some say it's just the filler and wrapper..The old punishers were better than the intensos.

If you hold an lfd dl in your mouth, it'll sting a bit also. That's a nice ,mellow, strong smoke along with the Camacho TM..my new favorite I'd the warped Corto for strength.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

The LG Small Batch #4 once left me curled into a ball on the couch, sweating like a politician in church.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Last time I really had my ass handed to me was a fresh Diesel Unholy Cocktail on an empty stomach. I smoked it enthusiastically on a beautiful morning. After it took it's toll on me I didn't care about the beautiful weather for several hours.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

The main ingredient in cigars that gives them their strength is nicotine. Ligero are leaves that are loaded with nicotine. So, anything that boasts high amounts of Ligero in a huge size. Diesel Diesel comes to mind for me. Another thing, don't let him eat or drink anything other than water before or during smoking. Sugar counteracts the effects of nicotine. Last tip, have him smoke it early in the morning. Most people have low blood sugar first thing in the morning and can't handle a nicotine overload. Good luck.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Am I and @Kidvegas the only ones who smoke the Oliva El Cobre?


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Am I and @Kidvegas the only ones who smoke the Oliva El Cobre?


I have. I still got 8 resting... waiting to have their way with me.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Roma Craft Neanderthal SGP.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Probably that Punisher I got from Dino a while back. 🔥


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

How about a Royal Danish Extra Strong? Or RP Super Ligero. Buy a 6x60 in either one of those. Or like Rondo said ... El Cobre (aka the Lobotomizer, aka Bruce Lee)These are the strongest that I have in my possession. But all 3 are robusto.









Edited to amend my recommendations.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

The Super Ligero is no joke. But, I think it's actually worth it. I think it's a pretty unique, tasty cigar. It just requires a full stomach and something strong to drink.

I smoked a Cain Habano Double Toro ROTT one time and it was one of the more intense cigars I've tried. But I rested the others and they've tamed down significantly.

I don't want to sound manly, but I've yet to get sick from a cigar. Doesn't mean I don't get a strong buzz, it just doesn't make me nauseous. Nicotine has a different effect on everyone.


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

El Cobre Double Fuerte torpedo is a rough ride. Strong but can have a bitter finish.
LFD Double Ligero 654 is smoother, one of my alltimers. I love that cigar.
And the Maria Mancini Magic Mountain, an oldtime Honduran cigar with an H2000 wrapper or a Costa Rican maduro wrapper that is scrumptious. The MMMM is a butt-kicker.


----------



## VinceNJ (Mar 4, 2017)

LFD Double Ligero and AF Opus X. Don't smoke these on an empty stomach....


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The El Cobre is for sure a powerhouse of a cigar. Not for the faint of heart! Should probably top my list of power gar's but, That position goes to an Herencia Cubana Core which on an empty stomach and no coffee at 6:00am was an intense bell ringing stomach churning experience. I don't suffer the nic levels very often but, that Cubana Core was a serious beat down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I wonder if most of the guys who can handle the super high nic sticks built up the tolerance over time or were cig smokers ?

In a totally different area - - I have a pretty high tolerance for spicy foods, but it took awhile to get there. If I haven't been eating it for some time, I need to build back my tolerance again. I wonder if nicotine is like that ?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm living, wheezing, coughing proof that you build up a tolerance.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> I wonder if most of the guys who can handle the super high nic sticks built up the tolerance over time or were cig smokers ?
> 
> In a totally different area - - I have a pretty high tolerance for spicy foods, but it took awhile to get there. If I haven't been eating it for some time, I need to build back my tolerance again. I wonder if nicotine is like that ?


I've never been an everyday cigarette smoker, more like an every-time-I-drink cigarette smoker. That's much less often now, but when I was a younger man, was a bit too common.

Now I just stick to cigars for the most part, but I do think the decade or so of smoking Marlboro 27s built up a tolerance to nicotine. It also built up a tolerance to retrohaling. There's not much that will burn my nose anymore, but I have a friend who never smoked cigarettes and just about everything has his eyes watering.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Maybe this is more related to pipes - - I'm reading a book on baccy growing that also goes into the history. It mentions that some of the early Native American tobacco varieties would knock a guy on his azz with just a few puffs. I'm not interested in smoking such tobacco. I live in a free state where smokin' weed is legal & there are weed shops all over the place, if I was so inclined. (I'm more of a scotch and cigar guy, myself.) - - But, I am curious if anyone has run across this super strong American Indian tobacco ? If so, is it ever rolled into a cigar ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

"the LFD chisel is the strongest we have because the wedge shape shoots the nicotine right to your brain"

honest to goodness answer i overheard at a shop a couple years ago and the shop worker was not joking

sounds painful


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

LFD double digger ligero. Kicked my butt first time I had it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

